# Hasbro will 3 weitere Transformers Filme drehen



## Yaglan (2. Oktober 2011)

Hasbro will eine Neue Trilogie von Transformers machen.
Was ich einerseits gut finde denn es gibt viele Charctere in Transformers auch ohne das man neue erfindet.
Was bei den ersten 3 Filmen teilweise der fall war.

Was ich auch sehr sehr gut finde die Filme sollen ohne Michael Bay und diesen Sam schauspieler sein. Die für mich wirklich schlecht sind.

Großer nachteil für mich ist bis jetzt aber das die kein Remake machen. Denn die sogenannte Trilogie war keine. Es war irgendwie eine Fortsetzung aber irgendwie auch nicht. Denn die Transformers hatten in jeden teil einen anderen grund auf die Erde zu kommen.


----------



## TheGui (2. Oktober 2011)

und wieso machste da nen extra thread dazu auf?

gibt doch schon einen sammelthread dafür!

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/188518-so-langsam-gehen-ihnen-die-ideen-aus/


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Oktober 2011)

Das ist falsch ausgedrückt.

Es werden keine neuen Filme mehr gedreht. Es werden 3 Filme "gemacht", eher noch verkauft.

Szenen-Wiederverwendung macht es möglich.


----------



## cefear (27. November 2011)

Da muss ich gleich meinen Senf dazu geben....Als ich das erste Mal von Transformers gehört habe, dachte ich schon das muss n Witz sein...mal im ernst...Autos die sich in Roboter verwandeln ??? bzw. umgekehrt. Ok damit hab ich, als ich ungefähr 7 Jahre war gespielt...aber das sich so nen Schrott, Massen von Erwachsene reinziehen? Versteht mich bitte keiner falsch, ich bin ganz sicher nicht der Meinung Erwachsene sollten sich keine Kinderfilme ansehen, ganz im Gegenteil ich selbst bin Fan von diversen Comic,Anime, Zeichentrick oder Trickfilmen, aber da ist der Harken dran, Transformers ist NICHT für Kinder sonder ab 12 Jahren und ganz im Ernst...n sagen wir mal 14+ Jähriger dem der Schrott gefällt hat mein Beileid Oo


----------



## Caps-lock (27. November 2011)

Dann würde mich interessieren, welche hochgradig kulturellen Veranstaltungen dir zusagen ? 

Ansonsten versteh ich dich richtig...

Wenn du dir Pokemon und Yu-Gi-Oh reinziehst als 20 Jähriger ist das in Ordnung.
Wenn andere Leute, die als als Kinder vor 20 Jahren mit den Transformers aufgewachsen sind, die Helden ihrer Kindheit im Kino anschauen, ist das dann beleidswürdig ?

Und ja mir gefällt der Schrott . Es ist schönes Popcornkino, mit vielen Explosionen, schnellen Autos und wenig Story.
Man kann nicht immer nur wertvolle Filme wie z.v. Kings Speech oder der ganz große Traum sehen.

Und auch, falls es dich nicht interessiert .
Es sind Roboter, die sich zur Tarnung in Autos bzw. Flugzeuge verwandeln, mit ner ganzen menge Story dahinter.
Das jetzt die Filme heutzutage nur daran angelehnt sind und man natürlich nicht die gesamte Story darstellen kann, sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## win3ermute (27. November 2011)

cefear schrieb:


> [...] aber da ist der Harken dran, Transformers ist NICHT für Kinder sonder ab 12 Jahren und ganz im Ernst...n sagen wir mal 14+ Jähriger dem der Schrott gefällt hat mein Beileid Oo



In der Hauptsache stellt man sowas für den US-Markt her, der den Großteil der Einnahmen stellt. Deutschland als kleiner Teil von Europa ist dabei nicht wirklich relevant. In den USA ist das Teil PG-13: Es wird empfohlen, daß bei unter 13jährigen ein Erwachsener mit ins Kino geht - Pflicht ist das aber nicht.
Hierzulande darf man übrigens ebenfalls in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen in FSK12-Filme. Solche Freigaben sagen übrigens nicht aus, ob tatsächlich eine Eignung ab dem Alter vorliegt, sondern ob der Film Szenen enthält, die für jüngeres Publikum nicht geeignet sind.

Was "Transformers" an sich angeht: Die Dinger sind halt symptomathisch für das "moderne Kino": Auch für den letzten Deppen verständliche "Story", die früher nur in allergünstigsten B- und C- Filmen zu finden gewesen wäre, aufgepeppt mit teuren *ka-bumm*-Effekten. Ich empfehle hier wie immer den gnadenlos ehrlichen "Armageddon"-Audiokommentar, in dem Bay freimütig erzählt, wie Product Placing und Merchandising ausschlaggebende Einflüsse auf den Film hattten, Klischees mit "wir zielen halt auf junges Publikum, das solche Szenen nicht bis zum Erbrechen kennt" erklärt und schließlich sogar behauptet, daß man, um Erfolg zu haben, einen dummen Film machen muß ("you have to dumb it down!"). 
Ebenso erzählen dort NASA-Spezialisten, daß sie Herrn Bay dauernd auf Fehler hingewiesen hätten - ihm sei's völlig egal gewesen, weil das Publikum eh zu ungebildet sei, um das zu merken.


----------



## TheGui (27. November 2011)

es geht halt nur noch Berg ab... deshalb schaue ich Ponys!


----------



## Caps-lock (27. November 2011)

Meinte Bay nicht auch auf den Kommentar:
Mr. Bay ihnen wird vorgeworfen, dass sie Filme für 12 Jährige machen.
Und er meinte nur: ich höre den Vorwurf nicht .

Ihm ist das klar, dass er keine hochgradige Kinokunst macht .

Außerdem ist modernes Kino Kommerz.
Hier Mr. Bay haben sie 120 Millionen machen sie einen Film.
Hier Mr. Geldgeber sind 200 Millionen und danke das ich einen Film machen durfte.

Ok mal nach den richtigen Zahlen gegooglet...
Einspielergebnis über 1.100.000.000 Dollar.
Kosten:200.000.000.

Quasigewinn des Films: 900.000.000 Dollar.

Offensichtlich mag ein großteil der relevanten Kinogänger "hirnloses Actionspektakel".
Ich persönlich finde, dass riesige Kinosääle auch genau für sowas gemacht werden.
Filme mit Handlung kann ich auch zu Hause schauen.

Davon agbesehen haben auch die wirklichen Klassiker keine tiefe Story gehabt.
Mädchen und Junge lieben sich. Ihre Familien sind verfeindet. 
Und am Ende sterben beide aus Liebe zueinander.

Es war Krieg und einer verfährt sich auf dem Rückweg nach Hause total auf dem Meer.
Als er nach viel Actionspektakel (das mit Blut, schönen Frauen und viel Bumm) nach Hause kommt hat seine Alte schon neue Macker am Hals.
Er killt alle Mitbewerber wie Weiländerin Uma Thurman heutzutage und sie leben glücklich bis an ihr Ende.


----------



## cefear (27. November 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Dann würde mich interessieren, welche hochgradig kulturellen Veranstaltungen dir zusagen ?
> 
> Ansonsten versteh ich dich richtig...
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung wie du darauf kommst ich würde mir Yugioh oder so nen Zeug ansehen...aber gut ^^ Wie gesagt, klar "kann" man sich Transformers ohne weiteres ansehen und wenn man mir danach sagt die Spezialeffekte sein ganz dollll gewesen und war mal lustig da ich mit den Dingern aufgewachsen bin, hab ich nichts dagegen einzuwenden =D Ich versteh nur Erwachsene nicht die öffentlich bekannt geben das sie sich schon auf den nächsten Teil freuen...das ist peinlich. 1 mal ansehen ( auch als Erwachsener) meiner Meinung nach ok....vl. ist man ja von irgendjem. mitgeschleppt worden aber ganz im ernst Gefallen an dem Schrott zu finden ist wirklich beileidswürdig.


----------



## The Paladin (27. November 2011)

Was noch fehlt:

Wenn Hasbro einen My little Pony Kinofilm macht, mann, dass wäre ein instant Kinohit. Obwohl ich ihn nur in English sehen will, DVD wirds möglich machen. ^^

Aber Hasbro scheint nur noch auf Transformers abzugehen, wärend auf Ebay Plüschtiere von My little Pony für "mindestens" 150 Dollar (klein) bis weit über 2000 Dollar (große Plüschies) verkauft werden. Bringt Hasbro keine MLP Plüschtiere raus, sondern verkauft weiter, ihre Generation 3 Ladenhüter die wie traurige Parodien der Generation 4 Ponies aussehen.


----------



## TheGui (27. November 2011)

dir ist hoffendlich bewusst das der Kinofilm nix mit der Serie zu tun hätte... die storry wär genauso flach wie die der G4 Comics...


----------



## Wolfmania (28. November 2011)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Offensichtlich mag ein großteil der relevanten Kinogänger "hirnloses Actionspektakel".
> Ich persönlich finde, dass riesige Kinosääle auch genau für sowas gemacht werden.
> Filme mit Handlung kann ich auch zu Hause schauen.



das stimmt - solche Filme kommen einfach klasse rüber im Kino, aber EIN Transformer-Film hätte ja mal völlig gereicht...sind doch eh alle gleich - ok das Einzige was mir auffällt ist daß die Mädchen ausgetauscht werden, aber weiterhin lecker bleiben  aber deshalb werd ich bestimmt nicht ins Kino rennen oder ne BluRay holen - bei Transformers ists so: kennste einen, kennste alle. Aber sollen se doch machen, es geht ja eh nur um Gewinnmaximierung und es werden genug reingehen....guckt mal SAW an, wieviel Teile sinds da nun ?


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> das stimmt - solche Filme kommen einfach klasse rüber im Kino, aber EIN Transformer-Film hätte ja mal völlig gereicht...sind doch eh alle gleich - ok das Einzige was mir auffällt ist daß die Mädchen ausgetauscht werden, aber weiterhin lecker bleiben  aber deshalb werd ich bestimmt nicht ins Kino rennen oder ne BluRay holen - bei Transformers ists so: kennste einen, kennste alle. Aber sollen se doch machen, es geht ja eh nur um Gewinnmaximierung und es werden genug reingehen...



Zufällig gestern erst den dritten Teil gesehen. Das war tatsächlich nur "Gewinnmaximierung". Ein Wunder, dass Spielberg dafür noch seinen Namen als Produzent hergibt. *g*



> guckt mal SAW an, wieviel Teile sinds da nun ?



Sieben und damit Final - vorerst.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zufällig gestern erst den dritten Teil gesehen. Das war tatsächlich nur "Gewinnmaximierung". Ein Wunder, dass Spielberg dafür noch seinen Namen als Produzent hergibt. *g*
> 
> 
> 
> Sieben und damit Final - vorerst.




Ich glaube Transformers + Saw kann man nur schlecht vergleichen.

Auch wenn Saw heutzutage nur noch Schocker sein will, so war mal die Geschichte, die Zusammenhänge, die dahinter stecken, weitaus interessanter, die "Fallen" waren anfangs eher notwendiges Stilmittel. Erst in den letzten Filmen hat sich das eben gedreht.

Transformers hingegen war für mich bis auf den ersten Teil wirklich NUR für Special Effects da. Da fehlte ein Cliffhanger, das hat Saw besser gemacht.
Da stimmte einfach gar nichts. 

Und der Stefan Schpielberg kann doch gerne Produzent sein. Als solcher gehts doch meistens eh ums Geld. Natürlich ist man oftmals besseres gewohnt bei solchen Filmen, aber Gewinn machen die Filme ja scheinbar genug.


----------



## Kafka (28. November 2011)

Es geht doch eh nix über den ganz alten 1. Film zur 1. Serie wo Optimus Prime stirbt und Megatron zu Galbertron wird! (Oha nu fühle ich mich alt, weil ich den Film gesehen hab als er neu war...)


----------

